# duck,nc



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Well we launched out of rudee and headed south with the rest of the world (looked like a tournment start) and slowed at corolla light nothing on the fimder so kept going to the duck research pier. Everybody and their brother was out there waiting and hopeing for it to turn on. at 1200 the harpoon called and told us of a bite on the fenceline and we headed out to deeper water and lached on an 28oz cannonball to the flatline. 10 min nothing 15 a bumpand then nothing 30min FISH ON!!! 15 min battle and the leader was showing so I left the drivers seat to wire the fish a nice 40+in fish and then it happened 5 ft from the net SNAP all i see it that 20lb striper and my storm in the top of his mouth sinking and smileing at me the rest of theday we got 2 more stripers 33and 34 in an one dink 25in and headed back to va with mabey 20 gals of fuel left and a little bit of fish for the fryer but not to much worth the run but it was fun by all and the water was calm so I can't complain


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

glad ya'll had a better day kapoc...sucks to lose a big fish like that .....i seen you last night on shore drive towing back...i was headed to the phukket kitchen lol


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Kapoc,

Was planning to make same run south, but reports Friday night from others who had made run to Duck pier and back were of slim pickins especially w/in 3 mile limit. Heard best bite 12/26 was False Cape well past the "fence line" (like 2-3x the line).

Given reports took shot at the CBBT 12/27 w/Capt. George & NS4D. After dragging around for bigger Rock to no avail. Ended up catching some 36+ schoolies, keeping our limit of 6 between 18-22" fish. Must have thrown back 3 dozen that were 14-16" w/smallest at like 12". Some of these dinks even had sea lice on'em ?!

Caught'em between 2-3 Island trolling along bridge w/three way w/a mojo (for weight) and a red/white Bomber Long A back 15'. Pretty much was the only game in town, the only bird activity around the CBBT as far as the eye could see. Dragged inside Cape Henry to close it out NADA.

Had a friend go out of Rudee 12/27, they went to VA/NC line and caught 1 34", said it was bit rough in there 25' Carolina Classic.

Thanks for the report and you'll get that big one next time  

`bucket


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

naa i'm lookin for tog now and catfish untill i hear better news but we'll see


----------

